# Purebred or mixed??



## Lindy4766 (May 21, 2012)

This puppy was thrown out of a moving vehicle into the ditch! She is such a cute puppy, I was just wondering if she is purebred. She looks like it to me but I have never had a German Shephard.... Any opinions woul be great! I personally don't care if she's mixed but woul kinda like to know. Thanks!!


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

No picture...?


----------



## sirius (Dec 15, 2010)

Lucy Dog said:


> No picture...?


^This.^


----------



## Lindy4766 (May 21, 2012)

I'm Sorry! Im having lots of trouble uploading a picture on here!!


----------



## Lindy4766 (May 21, 2012)

*Pictures*

Are attached....


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Lindy4766 said:


> I'm Sorry! Im having lots of trouble uploading a picture on here!!


You just need to do it the right way. The photo MUST already be posted on a website. So here in the Photo Album or many of us use photobucket. It's the LINK you need to put on this forum, the http://www. thing. You copy paste this link, and the photo shows up like a miracle when you post!

More info is on 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/pictures-pictures-pictures/135328-how-post-pictures-site.html

:hug:


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

How cute! How could somebody do that to her?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

You did it!



She looks super young if she's purebred... 6 weeks maybe and a sable puppy too.


----------



## Lindy4766 (May 21, 2012)

Falkosmom said:


> How cute! How could somebody do that to her?


I know! I guess two more were found down the road too that look just like her. I'm just wondering why someone would do that! And if they were purebred why wouldn't they sell them??


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Doesn't look purebred to me. But she's so young that it's hard to tell. Thanks for giving her a good home. You're awesome! :thumbup:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Super cute! I agree that she might be too young to tell.


----------



## Lindy4766 (May 21, 2012)

qbchottu said:


> Doesn't look purebred to me. But she's so young that it's hard to tell. Thanks for giving her a good home. You're awesome! :thumbup:


I would say she is about 6 weeks. She was super skinny too!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Can't tell. I think I see some Lab in her. She's cute!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Have no idea what this cute baby is, but she has such a forgiving face for being thrown out of a moving car. Heartbreaking....


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

She does look young... 6 weeks.  So sad someone would do that to her. I think she is sooooooo adorable. She looks purebred to me..... But... Some thing is saying there's a mix there some where. I hope she has a forever home with you now. Are you going to get her in for a vet check? 

Welcome to the forum.  there alot of helpful people here. We also love pictures!


----------



## Lindy4766 (May 21, 2012)

DanielleOttoMom said:


> She does look young... 6 weeks.  So sad someone would do that to her. I think she is sooooooo adorable. She looks purebred to me..... But... Some thing is saying there's a mix there some where. I hope she has a forever home with you now. Are you going to get her in for a vet check?
> 
> Welcome to the forum.  there alot of helpful people here. We also love pictures!


Yes I plan on taking her to the vet, get her some shots and see what he can tell me about her. She is such a good dog! Very smart and good tempered. She is always by my side and waits for me if I leave. Never leaves the yard. She has a good home now


----------

